# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  "iki Türk eksildi!"

## iputisamo

üocuktan al haberi: "İki Türk eksildi!" ................Aslan Blut

Hani, Amerikalılar "En iyi Kızılderili ölü Kızılderilidir" diyordu ya, Avrupalıların Türklere bakışını anlatan benzer bir değerlendirme de Hollandalı iki öğrenciden geldi! 

Anadolu Ajansı''nın haberine göre, Hollanda''nın Enschede kentinde, geçen hafta iki Türk öğrencinin ölümünün ardından, 13 ve 14 yaşlarında iki Hollandalı öğrenci, okulun İnternet sitesine ''''bu ölüm sevindirici'''' ve ''''iki Türk eksildi'''' diye yazılar yazdılar. üocuklar, polis tarafından gözaltına alındı. 
Geçen Cuma günü, ölen Türk öğrenciler için okulda anma töreni düzenlenmişti. 
Okul yöneticilerinin ve polisin tutumuna bakılırsa, "üocuklar ırkçı yazılar yazmış ama gereken de yapılmış" denilebilir! 
Bu hiçbir şeyi değiştirmez! 
Bir toplumun bilinçaltını çocuklar temsil eder! "üocuktan al haberi" diye boşuna söylememişler! 

*** 
"Bilinçaltı" deyince aklıma geldi; hani Flaş televizyonunda bir program vardı. Bir otelde, iyi kötü eli kalem tutan veya ağzı laf yapan çeşitli görüşlerden insanları toplamışlar ve üç ay süreyle tartıştırmışlardı! 
Bu program için, ünlü yazarlara da öneride bulunulmuş ama kimse kabul etmemişti! Sonuçta, bir grup oluşturulmuş ve program başlatılmıştı. 
Program başlamadan önce, küçük bir soruşturma yapmıştım. Aldığım bilgilere göre bu program tür olarak Amerikan televizyonlarında geliştirilmişti. Amerikan televizyonlarının, Pentagon ve CIA ile birebir bağlantısı olduğunu artık bütün dünya biliyor. Bu programın tür olarak tasarlanmasında da herhalde bir istihbarat bağlantısı vardı. üünkü, bana verilen bilgiye göre, programın amacı, ele alınan konuda "toplumun bilinçaltını ortaya çıkarmak"tı. 
üç ay boyunca ne oldu? Herkes kendi fikrini ifade etti. Bazen sert tartışmalar yaşandı, gönderilen mesajlar alt yazıyla duyuruldu. Toplam olarak baktığınızda, tam üç ay boyunca Türk-Kürt gerilimi oluşturuldu! 
Eş zamanlı olarak başka programlara çıkarılan bölücüler, "Büyük Kürdistan Federasyonu" gibi fikirlerini de ifade etmek imkanı buldu! Bu tür programlara, milliyetçilerin de katılıyor olması, diğer tarafa meşruiyet sağlamak için kullanıldı! 
Derken Mersin''de bayrak yakma operasyonu, ardından yurt çapında protestolar ve Trabzon halkını kışkırtmaya dönük eylemler ve yine Trabzon-Diyarbakır kavgası çıkarmaya dönük kışkırtmalar aldı yürüdü! 
Bu tür televizyon programları ile olaylar arasında bir üst akıl var mıdır, yok mudur bilmiyoruz ama, hepsinin zamanlamasında bir "senkronizasyon" bulunması dikkat çekicidir. 
Derken Milliyet gibi bir gazetede bile uzun yıllardır Türkiye''de CIA hesabına çalışan bir Amerikalının iddiaları dayanak olarak kullanılarak Karadeniz üzerindeki bir Yunan tasarımına zemin hazırlama girişiminde bulunuldu! şimdi haftalık dergilerde "Orda bir Kürdistan var" deniliyor! 
"Orda bir köy var uzakta. gitmesek de kalmasak da o köy bizim köyümüzdür" melodisi, 7''den 70''e bütün Türk halkının beyninin bir köşesinde saklıdır! İşte artık bilinçaltı kabulü sayılabilecek o kodu kullanarak, Kürdistan devletini Türk halkının bilinçaltında meşrulaştırıyorlar! Bu tür lafları kullananların amacı ne olursa olsun, sözün işlevi budur! 
Bu bakımdan, Türkiye''nin birlik ve bütünlüğüne özen göstermesi gereken kişilerin, sırf kendi mesleki veya siyasi çıkarlarını tatmin etmek için bu tür televizyon programlarında veya gazetelerde, dergilerde kendilerini kullandırmaması, vatanı satmaması beklenir! 
"Türk aklı, tarihin başlangıcından itibaren, sağduyu ile yoğrulmuştur. Bu tür yönlendirmelerden etkilenmez" demeyelim. üünkü bugün bir toplumsal şizofreni varsa, sebebi medyadır! Medya, sanıldığından çok daha fazla etkili olmakta, insanlarımızın psikolojik yapısını değiştirebilmektedir! 

*** 
Hollandalı iki çocuğun, Türklerle ilgili "İki Türk eksildi" değerlendirmesinin Avrupa''nın Türklerle ilgili bilinçaltını ortaya çıkarması gibi, Hakkari ve çevresinde oluşturulan bilinçaltını da usta gazeteci Saygı üztürk yerinde tespit etti. 
Hakkari''de 2 çocuğu ile birlikte evde otururken evi taşlanan ve kapısı zorlanan polis eşi! Telefonda ulaştığı eşinin de aynı anda karakolda silahlı saldırı altında bulunması! üaresizlik! Hakkari''de 16 Kasım 2005''te, 10 polis ailesinin aynı dehşeti yaşamasığ
Ve 11 yaşındaki polis çocuğu M''nin anlattıkları: 
"Okuldan çıktım eve geliyordum. 8-10 kişilik bir grup Kürtçe ana avrat küfretti. Sonra ''ğpolis çocuğu. S.. gidin bizim memleketimizden'' diye üzerime yürüdü. Kaçmaya başladım. Hem taş atıyor hem kovalıyorlardı. Askerlik şubesi''nin önüne geldiğimde ''imdat beni öldürecekler'' diye bağırıp yardım istedim. Kapıdaki nöbetçi asker havaya ateş açtı. Beni alıp içeri götürdü. Ben artık burada okula gitmem. Zaten okulda beni hiç rahat bırakmıyorlar. Sınıfa Kürdistan haritası asıyorlar. Durmadan ''Burası bizim ülkemiz. Defolup gidin. Yoksa biz göndereceğiz'' diye hakaret ediyorlar." 
Hakkarili Kürt çocuklarının bilinçaltına veya bilinç üstüne düşmanlık kodları yerleştirilmese, tablo bu kadar vahim olur muydu?

----------

